# Blue dogs



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Are most blue dogs bully? By this I mean like the blue dogs that are in the shelter or people that own one. Are more blue dogs considered bullies?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Alot of people will look at a blue apbt and call it a bully!!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

So more then likely a blue dog that is a bully will show?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

what do you mean show?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I think the reason you see alot of bullies when you look up blue apbt is alot of bully breeders are in it for the money and blue is popular. so they breed what makes money .


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Well I'm asking because when I see a blue pits around here, it doesn't really look like an apbt. So that's why I'm asking.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Blue is more common in Bullies but can be APBT also.. Now as for gamebred oldstyle true APBT you will get some debate over that due to amstaff usually being somewhere in the line, but your basic show/working bred dogs come in blue and fit the ADBA standard and are APBT none the less. 


Alot of that comes down to what people consider APBT.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

No. BUT, less game dogs are blue because there were rumors about the color of game.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Okay.

So some blue dogs I see around is a mutt?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i don't think I would go that far. Any dog with the ressesive gene that mates with another dog with the same ressesive gene is gonna produce that gene as a dominant resesive. i think i said that right. 
so any apbt could come out blue if its dam and sire had the gene and i guess it comes from a black dog.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Kk, I get it now.

Ty people. :woof:


----------

